# Epson 1400 CIS issue



## psinical_printin (Sep 12, 2009)

Hey everyone
We recently upgraded to the Epson 1400 with the CIS system. The CIS we ordered on ebay originally had a leaking cartridge that shorted out the original printer. We have since replaced the printer and the leaking cartridge. Now when we put the system into the new printer, the printer cannot read the sytem. The indicator light for the ink stays red. Is it possible the CIS system has shorted itself out? We are so behind on orders at this point it's not even funny. Not to mention that we lost close to 100mL of cyan ink in the leaking incident. 

help please!


----------



## norwalktee (Nov 10, 2005)

The problem is probably with the chips. Take a good look at them and see if there's anything that could prevent them from making good contact inside the printer. Carefully trim anything that is in the way. Don't touch the chips or cut anything that holds them in place. Play with seating the carts. This worked for me. You may have to buy a new system if you can't figure it out. Try Inkjetfly.com. I think he offers tech support.


----------



## psinical_printin (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks. It appears the chips have shorted themselves out. We're sending these back and we'll try inkjetfly or Conde.

Thank you!


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

Install epson carts. Make sure you do not have a printer issue. If printer prints fine with epson carts. Move on to the bulk ink system. If the red light is staying solid, the printer is not recognizing the ink carts. Remove the ink system from the printer. Clean the computer chip on the ink cart with a alcohol swab. Re-install ink system. If light still stays on, turn the printer off and back on.


----------



## raygold (Aug 13, 2009)

The CISS i have has a (very) small reset button you just turn the printer off then press the reset button for 7 secs then switch the printer back on, just check to see if you have the same setup it is very small. If not sounds like the circuits are not matching up you only have to be a fraction off and they will not read. I have a 1410 it is the same as the 1400 you place the strip of chips just in the right posistion the plastic strip that the chips are attached to should be about 1/8 of a inch above the cartriges, i know when i got mine about 6 months back it took me about 30 minutes or so to get it right.

Best of luck
Allan


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

Let me if I can help.


----------

